# 2005 brute valve adjustment?



## Blantrip (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought a 2005 brute force 650 real tree edition. Upon start up it sounds like I have a slight knocking or something. 







This is before the first ride. The bike seems to run fine: accel, take off, top speed. 
Was wondering if it could need a possible valve adjustment or more? 

By the way yes this is posted in a different forum to. Just trying to solve this before I damage something

Thanks for watching and listening.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Is it knocking or rattleing


----------



## Blantrip (Aug 24, 2011)

It sounds like knocking, but not sure where it comes from. Another user suggested valve adjustment, so I'm going try the tomorrow. 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

X2 sounds like valves to me...


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

we just went through this with a buddy of mine . and his valves were so far off it was insane and it ran pretty goog turns out after the adjustment , it still made the noise . it is the chain system . not sayin thats what is wrong with urs just thats what was wrong with his. ur noise sounds really loud to be the valves.


----------



## Blantrip (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. I have not had time to look at it yet. Hoping to get into it this weekend.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

. Maybe I have this right it is my first time trying to put a video on here


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

that was the timing chains. it seemed to run great just had the problem after 20 holding a constant speed it would hickup a little. the valves were way off and this is after we fixed the valves.


----------



## Blantrip (Aug 24, 2011)

So I adjusted the valves and the noise is still there. but now there is a hesitation if I hold it at a steady low rpm. Then if I rev it, it will bog out like it has to much air. Have not had time to rip it all apart.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Try swapping the tensioners front and back this may help with chain noise. Sounds like there is something going on in there 4sure. Won't cost anything but time...


----------



## Blantrip (Aug 24, 2011)

When I do this is there anythingnspecial I might need? (gaskets, tools) doing this looks like this is going to be a big job! Am im correct?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Tensioners I can do eyes closed..2 wrenches.on the side of the head back under your pipe. Front is on the front and easier to get takes about .20 min. To pull them. I can not tell you how many people have done this and problem solved. They are spring loaded and self tighten. You will need to pull the middle bolt as well as the 2 sides then they slide out. Not that hard at all.


----------



## Blantrip (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok! I thought I had to pull the whole side off and more. 

Thanks or the information


----------



## Blantrip (Aug 24, 2011)

Front and back, but looking I only see only behind the pulley. I looked through the manual, but I only see one in there.


----------



## Blantrip (Aug 24, 2011)

Never mind I'm an idiot!! Completely overlooked the front! Hahaha


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

ha-ha:haha: no worries. just swap them front to back put the large bolt in last and don't loose the little metal pin that sits in the spring. if you ever pull the cam covers you will need to remove these as well. they go in after the lids are back on. Hope this did it, if not you will be pulling the covers next to look at the chains.


----------



## Blantrip (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok so I have the valves adjusted corretly, but I noticed the carb is just blow fuel in. It seems way to rich!! I think that is were the bog is coming from. I dont know if the previous owner put a jet kit in or not. It does not have a snorkle kit or afermarket exhaust. Who knows. Fix one find another!!  :thinking:


----------

